# Lillians Hot Process Soaping



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Lillian has got a couple of scents I've ordered, Winter Candy Apple and Bubblegum, which she says will sieze cold process soap. She gives a pretty detailed explanation about to add the scent later, not at trace. She says her stir lines dissapear and the soap ends up looking like cold process soap. Weeelllll, I decided to try a batch last night :/ I do not consider this soap a success at all, but maybe it's supposed to look like it does? Anyway, I made the soap, stuck it in the oven at just under 200 degrees for one hour, then I stirred it down and added the fragrance and made an attempt to stir it into the soap :sigh Well, the paper liner on the bottom got all mixed up in it, and I couldn't really figure out how to get the fragrance completely stirred up into the soap. I couldn't get the tops smoothed down, etc. It smells funny now. She also says that you can uncover normally processed, cold process soap after six hours, stir in the fragrance, and re-cover. Has anyone ever seen what her soaps look like? Surely they cannot be as ugly as mine? Does she trim them up to reduce the ugliness? I guess I ought to order some from her to see how they compare. She makes this sound so easy, but unless I goofed somehow, I really don't think I'll do this again.

Another question about the winter candy apple.....If I don't hot process it, is there anyway I can make it work in my cold process? It sounds like such a yummy scent. And the bubblegum too. If I can't soap it, maybe I can put it in my lotion or my reed bottles, but I'd sure like to soap it!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

There is absolutely no way I could mix in FO after 6 hours in the mold. I have only tried HP once or twice at the very beginning of my soap making experience. It was ugly, ugly, ugly. But then I was a total newbie and I'm sure there are ways to make it look better than mine did. I just don't know how much better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

I also would not even try to mix frag into the soap after it has started to set up, 
Make your CP as usual, but keep a cup of the liquid oils out the main batch, mix your fragrance in this and warm it ever so slighty, very very slighty.. Stir this into your soap at trace with a spoon, don't use the stick blender.. Pour into molds... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This will be the last time we mention her by name on this forum. She is very unhappy that I critiqued her last scents so harshly in that of the 6 scents she sent me only two realistically could be used in CP soap. I was honest in my critiques. I also, in helping a new person on the forum casually mentioned that citrus oils don't stick, I couldn't count how many times I have said that statement, maybe because it is true?...she took this as a slam on her 5X Orange (which I have 5 pounds sitting here from her) Listea she makes, which is just crazy considering I didnt' even know she made that blend. So unless I now go back and erase all the times this has been said on the forum, or my harsh critiques of her failed FO's she won't sell to me. Oh and our critiques here are somehow illegal? What about the scent review board? Dang boards like WSP and SOS have critiques that are down right ugly ON their own forum to help you pick what to use!

I also have tried the oven gel, then stir in your scent and yes the bars are ugly, and you can't put all molds in the oven and you certainly can't stir all the FO into the bar, at best you are putting some of it into the top of the bars, it can actually be a dangerous idea to give to new people...and this from somebody who makes very rustic soap...me! No way can I sell it.

She is angry about us talking openly about scent, she is angry about the review board on here, she is angry that I talked openly about the shea (and here I thought I was helping to make sure all my forum gals didn't get ripped off again).

I will continue to critque scent, why should anyone buy scent that doesn't work in soap? All of us went through this with another scent seller she approved and now doesn't and is selling at craftserve the same scent and it still doesn't work in CP soap!

Barb that is exactly how I dealt with the Pineapple pomegrante, which I love and soo wish it would work in CP soap, but it's oily and just nasty no matter how I tried to work it in, it's lovely in lotion and body butters. It was not reformulated by anyone who knows anything about soaping. There is just some scent that isn't formulated to use in CP soap, and as a scent seller I would think it is your duty to make sure what you are selling is what you say it is.

This will not change this soap board at all, and has nothing to do with all of you purchasing FO's from Lillian, and thankfully her EO's are being sold by fullmoonherbs/denise now plus she already gave out so much information on where she got stuff, on one of her many times she quit, I can go to them for bulk purchases.

So from now on when you do purchase from someone and critique their scent, we will do so in their business name only, not their real names....although for the life of me I have no idea how that is going to help. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess stirring fragrance in after soap has started to set up is just a pipe dream? I didn't think it would work, but I got a yahoo digest that said it would, but I tried it and it didn't. My boyfriend said he would use all the soap...It's "Sex On the Beach" scent. I'm thinking of calling it "Ugly Sex on the Beach". Anyone got any better ideas? I've got 24 bars, and Claude goes through one bar a week, which means I will have to smell that same scent for the next SIX months, unless I find some way to sell it. Ugg.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Anita, I had a thought, how about calling your soap "Coyote Ugly". 

I was thinking of trying the "stir the FO into gelled soap" thing today. Now I'm not so sure I want to.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sand in your booty


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki! :LOL


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vickie, I like that one!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Well Vicki if you are not going to be testing out her new scents for CP safeness I doubt I will buy anything new from her. Some of the new scents sound great smelling but I am NOT good at moving fast when everything starts to seize up. I have two or three bottles of random scents that I used once and never again because they moved to fast and I am a wimp. I have some scents that I get from her that I will continue to buy but after this I doubt that will last long. I really relied on her using you for the guinea pig. LOL


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

We should be co-oping the good FOs on here...the ones a lot of use use, like honey...jmo


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes we should, but I just don't have time to do the bottleing and shipping once they come in. So I pay the higher price and order 10 pounds which works good for me, it would be nice to get the lower price if someone normal wants to do this  But I don't do alot of EO's, maybe 5? I mostly am interested in FO's. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I'd consider doing it after the holidays. Don't know if I could squeeze much in right now. But someone would have to tutor me. Like what kind of bottles you'd all want, and sizes. And what FOs you all want and where to get them of course.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are interested in honey I have a Honey L`Occitane & Propolis from Lillian that I won't use. It just isn't moving for me. Its a really nice scent though. I am thinking about renaming it to something local. 

Have any ideas? I live in the Palouse region of Washington State. Wheat and rolling hills and lentils. I am racking my brain for a good name but I am creatively stunted. Palouse Flower is the best I can come up with.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It sells for me as 'Bee' My Honey, I think it would do well if I added oatmeal & called it oatmeal & honey. I tried a blend of lavender eo & the honey and it was very nice, but I haven't soaped it yet.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wasn't someone on this board going to be doing some coops? I can't remember who it was right now, but she posted a message on this board about it and Lillian said something on her list, as well. I signed up on her email thingy, but I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe it was Annette Weller.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

How about we don't mention names at all.... just vague references. Like does anyone have any experience with the newest stink in town, being offered right now at Co-op?
Maybe then we can't be threatened?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahh threatened smentioned  I am going to post the contacts I have for FO's and EO's that were given to me and others one of the many times folks didn't want to sell fragrance anymore, then changed their mind. I will find Anette Weller and ask her to do the same thing...she was likely ran off when someone changed their mind yet again! I am sick of it I just want to buy scent. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat :handclap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bumping up a few posts so those from Lil's site can findthem eaiser


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> I also would not even try to mix frag into the soap after it has started to set up,
> Make your CP as usual, but keep a cup of the liquid oils out the main batch, mix your fragrance in this and warm it ever so slighty, very very slighty.. Stir this into your soap at trace with a spoon, don't use the stick blender.. Pour into molds...
> Barb


Thank you Barbara. I am going to try this method and see how it goes.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks also Barb. I have some that refuses to work right.. no matter what I try.
I have ruined two batches.. and it's one of the fragrance I have used before.
It doesn't make soap on a stick.. but it breaks down the oils and lye.. no matter how much I mix. IT's not even worth rebatching it's so seperated. 

Opps.. saw the answer to my question. Some days.. :/


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I always use Barb's method, it is SOP for all of my fo's & eo's now. If one messes up when I do it that way, I don't need to use it!

Vicki, you make me laugh!


----------

